
Machine Learning at Berkeley's Intro to ML Series: Neural Networks and Backprop - MLBerkeley
https://ml.berkeley.edu/blog/2017/02/04/tutorial-3/
======
okoshy
dope

~~~
philkuz
I think the machine learning community at Berkeley is pretty cool. Thanks for
putting out great work guys!

